
Is Kaspersky Lab a Victim of a Cold War Witch Hunt? - Stillraging
http://www.cbronline.com/news/cybersecurity/protection/cold-war-kaspersky-lab-security-software-us-government/
======
ElectronShak
True, I agree with the statement that Kaspersky "is caught in the middle of a
geopolitical fight where each side is attempting to use the company as a pawn
in their political game."

------
Stillraging
Doesn't look good for Kaspersky's future in the US

